# 91 Years Ago Today....



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2007)

Oswald Boelcke - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I

1. Always try to secure an advantageous position before attacking. Climb before and during the approach in order to surprise the enemy from above, and dive on him swiftly from the rear when the moment to attack is at hand. 
2. Try to place yourself between the sun and the enemy. This puts the glare of the sun in the enemy's eyes and makes it difficult to see you and impossible for him to shoot with any accuracy. 
3. Do not fire the machine guns until the enemy is within range and you have him squarely within your sights. 
4. Attack when the enemy least expects it or when he is preoccupied with other duties such as observation, photography or bombing. 
5. Never turn your back and try to run away from an enemy fighter. If you are surprised by an attack on your tail, turn and face the enemy with your guns. 
6. Keep your eye on the enemy and do not let him deceive you with tricks. If your opponent appears damaged, follow him down until he crashes to be sure he is not faking. 
7. Foolish acts of bravery only bring death. The Jasta must fight as a unit with close teamwork between all pilots. The signal of its leaders must be obeyed


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

This is along the lines of your post Joe. I have an article with several pieces of a RFC report. Note the extremely crude nature of aviation at the time period!

Taken from the Royal Flying Corps' monthly report of December 1917:

Flying safety tips:
- Horizontal turns. To take a turn the pilot should always remember to sit upright, otherwise he will increase the banking of the aeroplane. He should NEVER lean over.

- Crash precautions: Every pilot should understand the serious consequences of trying to turn with the engine off. It is much safer to crash into a house when going forward than to sideslip or stall a machine with engine troubles.

- Passengers should always use safety belts, as the pilot may start stunting without warning. Never release the belt while in the air, or when nosed down to land.

- Engine noises. Upon the detection of a knock, grind, rattle or squeak, the engine should be at once stopped. Knocking or grinding accompanied by a squeak indicates binding and a lack of lubricant.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

RFC cont'd

*Avoidable accidents this last month:*
a. The pilot of a Shorthorn, with over 7 hours of experience, seriously damaged the undercarriage on landing. He had failed to land at as fast a speed as possible as recommended in the Aviation Pocket Handbook.

b. A B.E.2 stalled and crashed during an artillery exercise. The pilot had been struck on the head by the semaphore of his observer who was signalling to the gunners.

c. Another pilot in a B.E.2 failed to get airborne. By an error of judgement, he was attempting to fly at mid-day instead of at the recommended best lift periods, which are just after dawn and just before sunset.

d. A longhorn pilot lost control and crashed in a bog near Chipping-Sodbury. An error of skill on the part of the pilot in not being able to control a machine with a wide speed band of 10mph between top speed and stalling speed.

e. While low flying in a Shorthorn the pilot crashed into the top deck of a horse drawn bus near Stonehenge.

f. A B.E.2 pilot was seen to be attempting a banked turn at a constant height before he crashed. A grave error by an experienced pilot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2007)

Too funny......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Good post Joe. One of the best pilots to fly.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice. Good work.


----------

